# RAF Newton, Nottinghamshire. May 2008



## derelictica (May 26, 2008)

Hello, first UrbEx! Utterly hooked on it now. I copy / pasted this from my broken-britain forum post (I'm a new member there too)... hope nobody minds my lazyness!

We had been meaning to do this for some time, and after a beer-fuelled discussion the night before, surprisingly the morning after it STILL seemed a good idea, so me, my brother and our mate set off to have a look.

Nothing like wandering around a disused military airbase to cure a hangover!






^ One of the streets with surprisingly intact houses. There must be 40 or so homes on this site.














^ The playpark. Very eerie seeing that in the middle of all the houses.





^ We followed the sign to the Air House...





^ Kitchen of the Air House









^ Front room. There seemed to be some animal remains in here (possibly rabbits - the site is full of them)... that added to the spooky atmosphere!





^ The attic.

Surprisingly the house was fairly intact. There were a few floorboards missing where the copper pipes had been pikeyed, but no graffiti or anything.

We wandered on and entered one of the large buildings further into the site...





^ The cafeteria... doesn't look very appetising!





^ The cinema, with shredded screen





^ The bar...










^ Bunker entrance... someone has a sick sense of humour!





^ The bunker / nightclub. I found the wall paintings in there very odd.





^ Shattered canteen. Shame about the graf. It seems to be the only building that has been graffiti'd though.


















^ Inside one of the dorm buildings... we were opening doors and being met with the most choking mouldy stench. All the dorm rooms were pretty much the same though.










I took 300 pics in all, and we only really covered a third of the site. Definitely worth another visit before it's bulldozed for another bunch of anonymous "homes".


----------



## Goldie87 (May 26, 2008)

Nic one. I do love to spend the odd afternoon exploring newton, its a huge site and theres lots to see


----------



## Kaputnik (May 26, 2008)

nice one mate, and welcome to the forum.
love newton, there will be some pics from our recent little group outing there up soon


----------



## Foxylady (May 27, 2008)

Nice photos, derelicta. Good to see some more pics of this site...lots of interesting stuff there.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 28, 2008)

nice frst explore and some good pics


----------



## Kaputnik (May 28, 2008)

how did you get on at the American Adventure Derelictica? any pics??
our visit (ashless and me) ended very quickly due to security, but Ashless got some great pics on a previous visit.


----------

